

Ask HN - multi engine js eval - ajuc

Is there a site, where I can paste javascript, and see result of this javascript being run in each browser/javascript engine?
======
fagatini
There is <http://jsfiddle.net>, but that doesn't cover node.js to my
knowledge.

